# For Tex



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just wanted to build upon an old topic, and start a new thread. Here are some great mounts that I am sure Tex would love to have in his own home :boxing:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

What is that beaver doing to that chicken? :shocked:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Whoa. those are nearly disturbing


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> What is that beaver doing to that chicken? :shocked:


Animal wrestling move called the "chicken choke". Can be performed with one or both hands&#8230;;-)


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

The last picture (owl) looks like Marty Feldman!


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Animal wrestling move called the "chicken choke". Can be performed with one or both hands&#8230;;-)


Actually I think that is a male chicken.
My guess is that the beaver is getting ready to mount the ****. :redface:


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Really? The word **** is blocked? 
I guess I just got **** blocked.


----------

